# What size PVC?



## Reynolds7 (Sep 4, 2008)

I am wanting to put a lift station in my basement for bar sink and hopefully a urinal. I think I can run it all with a gray water pump if its vented correctly with the rest of the house. What size PVC is required to run up to attic to tie into existing "stink pipe"?


----------



## snowrules (Jan 9, 2010)

In mi you cant tie the ejector vent or (stink) pipe in to the exsitinng house vent and it has to be a 3 inch pipe one foot above the hole in the roof and one foot below the roof before you off set but in a non frost state you can use a smaller pipe than a 3 inch pipe for the vent out the roof and I would go with pvc schedule 40 for all of it but some people use sch 30 for the vent because its cheeper also depends on the length of the run for proper sizing of the pipe hope this helps


----------



## rokhsmith (Jul 6, 2010)

I would use 3/4 inch. This will provide the best outflow. I did all the plumbing at my country property using 3/4 inch. I used an iron galvanised pipe coming out of the ground, stabilised with ready mix concrete.I am trying to make a prop bazooka.. so What do you guys think would be a perfect size for it?


----------

